# DEAD AT 81: Republican Operative Who Tried To Get Hillary's Hacked Emails Dead



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2017)

*DEAD AT 81: Republican Operative Who Tried To Get Hillary's Hacked Emails Committed Suicide*
*By JAMES BARRETT July 14, 2017 *

Just days after talking with The Wall Street Journal about his attempts to obtain Hillary Clinton's 30,000+ missing emails from Russian hackers, Republican operative Peter W. Smith committed suicide. Despite the suspicious timing, evidence found by police indicates that Smith took his own life because of his failing health. 

*The Chicago Tribune reports: *

In mid-May, in a room at a Rochester hotel used almost exclusively by Mayo Clinic patients and relatives, Peter W. Smith, 81, left a carefully prepared file of documents, including a statement police called a suicide note in which he said he was in ill health and a life insurance policy was expiring.

Days earlier, the financier from suburban Lake Forest gave an interview to the Journal about his quest, and it began publishing stories about his efforts in late June. The Journal also reported it had seen emails written by Smith showing his team considered retired Lt. Gen. Michael Flynn, then a top adviser to Republican Donald Trump's campaign, an ally. Flynn briefly was President Trump's national security adviser and resigned after it was determined he had failed to disclose contacts with Russia.

Smith's death occurred a little over a week after he gave the interview. The Journal's lead reporter on Smith initially reported that while the details surrounding his death were unclear, it appeared he had died of natural causes. But as the Tribune revealed Thursday, Smith's state death record says he killed himself. Smith was "​found with a bag over his head with a source of helium attached," the paper reports.

Both a medical examiner's report and evidence found by police confirm the finding. Police found a suicide note in which Smith underscored that "NO FOUL PLAY WHATSOEVER" led to his death; rather, a "RECENT BAD TURN IN HEALTH SINCE JANUARY, 2017" along with an expiring $5 million life insurance policy had prompted him to take his own life. 

"He had been staying at the hotel for several days and had extended his stay at least once but was expected to check out on the day his body was found," the Tribune reports. According to police, Smith told a hotel worker, "Tomorrow is my last day," while working at the hotel's business center.

In his talks with the Journal, Smith said he had organized a team to try to track down the thousands of emails deleted by Clinton, which he believed to be in the possession of Russian hackers. He had performed similar oppo research on Democrats in the past, including on "Troopergate," which targeted Clinton's husband. Smith stressed that he was working on his own volition, not at the behest of the Trump campaign. 

*Source:* http://www.dailywire.com/news/18592..._content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro#


----------



## dagambd (Jul 17, 2017)

Hillary did it. In the library. With Mr Plum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 17, 2017)

She killed him with old age


----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2017)

there is actually a very long list of people around the Clinton's that have mysterious deaths that are all deemed "suicide".


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)

...  many Clinton pets have died in the last 60 years...a long list of pets..The Clintons have not had a 'family dog' live longer than 20 years..  *SAD!!!* 

...it's proof the Clintons are *Satanists* , Trumpy will *TWEET *about it at any moment ...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

https://youtu.be/iTvdgSYfKhw


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

just for you Chuck a detailed list of them all...believe what you want.


*CLINTON DEATH LIST': 33 SPINE-TINGLING CASES*
*Published: 08/21/2016 at 4:33 PM*

Bill and Hillary's 'friends' fall off buildings, crash planes, die in freak accidents

*Source:* http://www.wnd.com/2016/08/clinton-death-list-33-most-intriguing-cases/


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> just for you Chuck a detailed list of them all...believe what you want.
> 
> 
> *CLINTON DEATH LIST': 33 SPINE-TINGLING CASES*
> ...



.... thanks Bob ...it's what the right calls *FAKE NEWS*...I did read it. Republicans like their people to live in fear, always looking to stimulate hatred in their followers. same old white racist running the show....

,,,,the Daily Wire is considered  an extreme right wing fake news service,, I know you understand that Bob...    ..   

Notes: The Daily Wire is a politically conservative American news and opinion website founded in 2015 by conservative political commentator Ben Shapiro, who currently serves as Editor-in-chief. Presents news with a right wing bias in reporting and wording. The Daily Wire has also published false information such as this and this from Ben Shapiro.


RIGHT BIASThese media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

I will take conservative over liberal any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> I will take conservative over liberal any day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.... most of us know that you're a conservative ...what you may not know is conservatives are the biggest consumers of kool aid ...  they have a real thirst for things that aren't real, fake ingredients , fake flavor, fake color......


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

Is that just like CNN Fake News?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

